# Hydrometallurgical processes



## هانى شرف الدين (13 يناير 2011)

HYDROMETALLURGICAL PROCESSES

Hydrometallurgical production of copper from oxide and secondary sulphide ores.

• Hydrometallurgical production of zinc from zinc concentrates
​.


----------

